# Northern lights in St. Laurent, Manitoba



## invisible (Aug 7, 2010)

So  this past Thursday, after more than seven years living in Canada, I    finally had the chance to get my first glimpse of the aurora borealis.    It took a long drive north and quite a bit of patience (and also some    dogs barking in the night), but it all paid off. Hope you like...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

Indeed, that is nice! How did this post go this far without somebody opening it up? Good spottin' there o|||||||o!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

Great shot!  I've wanted to see this in person my whole life, but never got around to doing it.  Thanks for sharing!

Just out of curiosity, what were your exposure settings here?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2010)

Whoa, cool. "Like it" is too weak a word to describe how much I like this one! Must be so thrilling to see!!! Thank you for letting us see "your" aurora borealis, too!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful colors! I'd love to be able to see these too!


----------



## OlyNikonLearner (Aug 8, 2010)

The colors, the colors! What can I say: Bravo!


----------



## Wozza (Aug 8, 2010)

Great colours, fantastic sky. Maybe a little too little going on in t6he left hand side of the frame. It does need some negative space there so I wouldn't do a large crop, but maybe just a little? Or a little less shroud there?

Brilliant capture though.


----------



## LarryD (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks great...

Nice capture of a very difficult subject  :thumbup:...........


----------



## invisible (Aug 8, 2010)

Derrel said:


> How did this post go this far without somebody opening it up?


Less than two hours... That's actually fast for the current state of TPF 



DirtyDFeckers said:


> Just out of curiosity, what were your exposure settings here?


The settings were: f/2.8, 56s, ISO 800.



Wozza said:


> Maybe a little too little going on in t6he left hand side of the frame. It does need some negative space there so I wouldn't do a large crop, but maybe just a little? Or a little less shroud there?


I agree with this... A slight crop on the left-hand side would likely improve the image.

Thanks everybody for the kind feedback. This was quite the experience and I'm already looking forward to next time!


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 8, 2010)

56 seconds?! WOW! This is absolutely awesome btw!


----------



## rjackjames (Aug 8, 2010)

Thats awesome, I wish i can see them sometime, since I am living in Alaska now


----------



## invisible (Aug 9, 2010)

rjackjames said:


> Thats awesome, I wish i can see them sometime, since I am living in Alaska now


Oh, Alaska is a prime spot to see auroras! You'll have a blast!

Thanks for your comments, guys!


----------



## erichards (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a beautiful picture!
I've only seen them in person once.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 9, 2010)

great shot! Look at that sky!
Cant wait to see it myself.


----------



## invisible (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you erichards and Stormchase for your comments.


----------



## score04w (Aug 12, 2010)

i would love to see the northern lights and to take pics of it.  I really like this one.


----------



## KillerKowalski (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome picture!


----------



## invisible (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you, guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Oraicia (Oct 19, 2011)

This is so amazing...I've gotten to see the Northern Lights only a couple times in my life. Once when I was five, and three times within the past two months. Neither of the displays I saw even compare to this photo. It's gorgeous.


----------

